# Few Pics From Last year



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

No work today and thought I would share a few pics from last year, while we wait for our cards to possibly/hopefully get hit. Reminiscing past hunts is one of my favorite off-season hobbies. Can't wait to get going!


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Nice. Is that a Lyc 540 on your boat? What prop are you running?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

So that's my best pals boat, but yes it's an io540. I had the same engine on my old boat and wouldn't go with anything else. Great engine. That prop was just put on that boat last year and is a Sensenich, although I don't know the specs.


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

Ok that's what I thought. Nice boat! Our boat also has the IO-540. We are still turning an old wood prop. Goes good. We've been looking a little at the carbon props. Just haven't seen that combo before 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Crndog, That looks like my old airboat I have not seen around for awhile.
I cut up the old cage that had 4 rudders and converted to the pair of 4's.
I also rebuilt the two center cylinders.
My boat was named 'Fowl Language' and had a red sticker under the front windshield.


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

shaner said:


> Crndog, That looks like my old airboat I have not seen around for awhile.
> I cut up the old cage that had 4 rudders and converted to the pair of 4's.
> I also rebuilt the two center cylinders.
> My boat was named 'Fowl Language' and had a red sticker under the front windshield.


Shaner, haha yeah that sounds like it would be your old boat! So my best buddy must have bought it from you around 2003-2004??? That's always cool to get history on something that has become sentimental. I have memories of some of my favorite times in that boat.
I will tell you that engine has never had a problem and has never been touched all these years, minus maintinence and tune-ups. We have beat the living crap out of that boat and it won't die. Lol
The only thing it needs is some welds redone in the hull that have popped. 
We ran that boat probly 3+ days a week throughout the hunting season for years and it simply won't die! Lol


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Wow, congrats on a great year!


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

Shane where did the boat you bought from Art end up?

IO540'S
They are not the speed demons the V8's are. But you can not beat the longevity of a properly maintained 540. I've had the same A1A5-IO540 on two hulls since 1995. It cost me $6,000 shipped from Arkansas. That was a fortune to me back then. I was sweating bullets that it would run. And the old sweetheart did. In 21 years I've had the Servo gone through 3 times because I run pump gas. She gets an oil change every fall and a fresh set of D14's. All my friends have been through multiple V8's over the years. They always ask when am I going to make the switch? Am staying old school


----------



## shaner (Nov 30, 2007)

Crndgs8/Jerry,

That would be about the time I sold.
If your buddy paid me in a huge wad of small bills that would of been him. I also wouldn't sell it to him until we went on a test drive because I wanted to make sure he was happy. If it was him he should remember the test drive to Utah Lake.

I actually didn't buy it from Art. Tim Paul had traded cash and a john/Longshot combo to Art for that boat. Art ran the John for a few years then sold it to start the tackle company.
You and a few other old timers may remember Tim?
Well, Tim cheaped out and bought a prop, I think from Bemis, but the prop was pitched for an 0470. 
Tim put that prop on and all he would do is scream it out, over and over, in front of the Farmington launch. Everyone told me he never hunted that boat or took it out of view of the ramp.
The inevitable finally happened from running an undersized prop and Timmy melted down both center cylinders. So Tim calls me and tells me he doesn't want the boat anymore.
I bought the boat and that weeked I pull my carbureated 540 off of my boat, put it on Arts old boat and ran it.
I then tracked down a good pair of jugs still in spec and have them sent to me. I also ordered a new prop and the pair of 4' airfoil rudders. I hurried and recylindered the engine in my garage, cut and extended the cage for the 4' rudders, and then pulled the carbed 540 off Arts boat and threw it back on my skinny Woolley boat. I put the injected 540 back on Arts boat with a new prop and took it for a spin. It behaved awesome so I sold my Woolley boat the next week or two.

Sorry for the long story but I love that boat and you just brought back a bunch of good memories.
Thanks and happy hunting to both of you!

P.S. You MADE my day letting me know the engine is still tight.
I hope the cage welds are still good? All I own is a old Lincoln stick welder and it was pretty thin tubing but I tried my best.....


----------



## Crndgs8 (Sep 14, 2013)

I tend to have that old school blood in me. Heck I spent my growing up years with the old timers and that's how I learned. When I was a kid the marshes were so different than they are now.....and a lot less people. I remember running the boats up into the layton marsh and shooting mallards about every time we went. Ahhh the good ole days.
Heck back then we could go up to our "affordable" goose leases in west Corrine and get our 2 geese just about every time... 
I wish I could find out how my old boat was doing.
Anyway, cool to hear stories from you guys. I will pass on the info to my buddy, he will get a kick out of hearing about this.


----------



## JerryH (Jun 17, 2014)

A summer party years ago at the spur. Art & I were driving the loop. He's was in the Salt boat & I was in my first boat with the 0435. He hit the throttle and waved bye bye. That began my search for a 540. That inpertcular Salt boat was a true free running hull.

Tim P. what an individual.


----------

